# Placidochromis Electras Questions? Please Help!



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm getting in 18 placidochromis electras and was wondering what other Haps. would be good tankmates? I was thinking maybe Protomelas Insignis,Red Empress,or Buccochromis Notptaenia or even Exochochromis Anagenys, I know the last 2 I listed get Big,so I'm not sure. But I was wnodering also should I do just a species tank with the Electras or if I added more fish I would want to do a 2 or 3 species tank. What do you think fish wise and single species or 2 to 3 species tanks, both would have females. Do electra eat their own fry if left in the main tank when released?


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

what's the footprint of the tank?


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

I have a 75 gal. tank.


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

the Bucco and the Exoch will grow way too big for that 75gal, the others would'nt be a problem and should get along well. When all have grown out to maturity, a 90gal or 125gal would be better suited for these guys.

With that Bucco and Exoch, you'd need a fishing pole to get them out to clean the tank :lol:


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

i just looked at that quantity again................18? :-? why so many? these guys grow to 5-6", I'd say that if it were a species only tank, (2) trios might work but even that would be tight.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

18 is a lot. Not really much a great deal of sexual dimorphism so would be kinda boring. "Red Empress" or "Taiwan Reef" would be possible tankmates or an Aulonocara species with some yellow would be nice. Expect one male of each species to be really nice.

Fry would probably be eaten, but some might survive if there is rockwork with smaller openings


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

I have a 75 gal.,how many fish can I put in the tank, they come in at 1 1/2-2 inches. I want to do some haps.,Electra,Red Empress,and o.Lithobates Z-Rock. How many of each can I put in,if I cut back on my electra,need quick advice so I can change my order to cut back on electra. Can I do 6 of each and be ok? That's 18 total. Is 18 fish to much, or to much for one species. I'm having a tough time deciding btween the red empress or getting Protomelas Insignis. As some of these fish grow out and can sell or trade some in,I ordered in more in case I lost some.


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

i'd say a 4-5 of each, this will give you a good chance of good female-male ratios, by the time they grow out they will need a 90gal or 125gal. Also at that time you can trim down the males and hopefully have a trio of each, 1m 2f and I think that would be a beautiful tank.............you're gonna love the O.lithobates, my male is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

I decided to go with Placidochromis Electra,O.Litho.Z-Rock,and Red Empress.I went with 6 each,and will weed out later when bigger, since They aren't sexed so small at 1 1/2-2inch fish. Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

Can you post a pic. of your Z-Rock?


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

i'm at my school right now and left the camera at home, I've got one pic of him and his girls and I'll upload em' late afternoon. I've kept, demasoni, saulosi, red peacocks, red zebra, kenyis, auratus, afra, borleyi and more i'm sure i forgot about and by far..........this guy is my favorite fish.........when the yellow blaze comes in on top of the head, it's phenomenal.

Good decisions, you'll be very happy


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks,I'm pretty excited.


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

well, he was hard to get a good shot of and my 55gal breeder is bare so there's lots of reflection as you can see, he really doesn't have his color turned on so he's a lot better than the pic gives ya


















one of his girls


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice. :thumb: I can't wait to get my Z Rock and O.lithobates.

Though the fish I want most, Aristochromis christyi, seems impossible to find :?


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice pics. I can't wait til my fish come in.


----------

